# New diamond cut alloy protection



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Hi all. Looking to collect my new MK7.5 VW Golf GTI in the next couple of weeks and I've ordered it with the optional 19" Brescia alloys wheels which are gloss black with diamond cut faces (I know )

To keep them looking as good as possible when I do the car detail after collection, I'd like to seal and protect the wheels, and was wondering what people suggested ? To be honest, it needs to be pretty price effective as after paying for the car I won't have a lot of money anymore 

It needs to be fairly easy and quick to apply and most importantly to be able to be seen (where I've been). I say that as used a sealant some years ago (sorry can't remember it's name) and it went on like water and TBH I couldn't' really see what areas of the wheels I'd covered and which parts I hadn't.

Also, as I don't have a garage to detail the car in, it needs to be a product that's pretty much wipe on wipe off (in case it rains later in the day). I've seen some products that either need infrared lights to cure them or needs 12-24 hours "curing" before getting them wet, and I'm not sure I can guarantee this ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use Raceglaze Nano wheel sealant - very easy to apply / remove, 2 applications approx 1 hr apart and you get about 6 month protection.

a 250ml bottle isn't expensive and lasts a long time - think I've used about a 3rd bottle in 12 months on a few cars


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Gtechniq C2v3 is my protectant of choice for both sets of diamond cut wheels. Need a thorough decon first, and then some panel wipe but after that it’s pretty much spray on , wipe around and buff. Repeat for best coverage. Using a small foam pad for application means the product spreads easily and you can be sparing with the amount applied.

After that it can be diluted 50% and used as a drying aid/top up after your normal wash routine. 

Beads well, shufugs off a fair amount of dirt and makes washing wheels a lot easier.

Pick a dry day to apply, so you might have to wait a few weeks!

A100ml spray bottle should coat 4 wheels easily and give enough left over, once diluted down, for a few top up sessions


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Was about to ask the same question. Interested to hear what others recommend. Im currently using Finish Kare 1000P but it doesnt seem to stop the brake dust from sticking to my alloys


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*C5*

Ive just acquired some of these https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...hULLsAKHagbAqAQ9QEILzAC#imgrc=t2HysmHnne242M:

And I applied 2 coats of C5 faces and barrels then 2 coats of NANO wheel seal.

3 coats of Pearl mixed 1:1 for the tires, I've not fitted them yet but it should give a good amount of protection.

One top tip for Machined faced or Diamond cut is not to run them in the winter as the salt will get into the smallest of chips in the lacquer and corrode the hell out of the alloy underneath


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Best thing to protect diamond cut face is powdercoat

:lol:


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Forsh said:


> Best thing to protect diamond cut face is powdercoat
> 
> :lol:


There's always one smart ar5e - do tend to agree though :lol:.

I wish manufacturers would loose their obsession with diamond cut faces and go back to standard hyper silver paint finishes.

Thanks for the recommendations guys


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Forsh said:


> Best thing to protect diamond cut face is powdercoat
> 
> :lol:


True :lol:


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Forsh said:


> Best thing to protect diamond cut face is powdercoat


Ha! I was going to say take them off and stick them in the loft.

Seriously though, the biggest enemy in diamond cut wheels is stone chips, and road grime getting underneath the lacquer.

I would recommend frequent cleaning to keep the grime down as much as possible.

They do look good though


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> I use Raceglaze Nano wheel sealant - very easy to apply / remove, 2 applications approx 1 hr apart and you get about 6 month protection.
> 
> a 250ml bottle isn't expensive and lasts a long time - think I've used about a 3rd bottle in 12 months on a few cars


I've ordered some of this. How do I apply it? Wash wheels, spray the sealant on, let it sit and rinse off? Or should I spray it on, rub it on with a clorh and then rinse?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sonax emtreme wheel coat comes in can spray on wipe over job done good for 5/6 months cheap as chips was £12 a tin should give you 3 applications a tin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

pajd said:


> I've ordered some of this. How do I apply it? Wash wheels, spray the sealant on, let it sit and rinse off? Or should I spray it on, rub it on with a clorh and then rinse?


spray it on clean dry rims then leave a few mins and buff, then 1h later do the same again  i use it too


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> spray it on clean dry rims then leave a few mins and buff, then 1h later do the same again  i use it too


Thanks!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Another vote here for RaceGlaze Nano....it's amazing stuff, I wish I'd used it years ago


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I would say you go for wowo's crystal sealant which is every bit as easy to use on alloys as the race glaze, if not more so due to no curing time. Spray on liberally then buff off. More durable also with 1 single coat good for at least 8 months and that's tested and proven on my daily.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pajd said:


> I've ordered some of this. How do I apply it? Wash wheels, spray the sealant on, let it sit and rinse off? Or should I spray it on, rub it on with a clorh and then rinse?





OvEr_KiLL said:


> spray it on clean dry rims then leave a few mins and buff, then 1h later do the same again  i use it too


As above. Really easy to use and very effective.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had C5 on my diamond cut speedlines on my Honda CR-Z.
Had it on for a couple of years and ran the car through two winters with zero issues.

Dirt or brake dust just didn't stick at all - I was well impressed.
So much so I've bought a bottle for the Clio 200 wheels I;ve just had powder coated gloss black.

Interested to hear how you get on with the Raceglaze though


----------

